# Thinking about selling my Fainter pair



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

I was wondering if I decide to sale them how much should I ask for them and how could I be sure that they would be bought as pets. They are our pets and we don't want them being someone's dinner.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Are they wethers? Does? Are they registered? What are other breeders selling theirs for?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...more info. is needed. Also, start looking around your area and see what pet goats are selling for and kind of base it off that. Each area will be a little different when it comes to value.


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a doe and a buck. They are just over a year old. They are unregistered. They are 100% fainter. We are new to this area. So far I haven't found "pets". From what I have found just about any bred unregistered goes for $150-$200.


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

My family has talked me into keeping them. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

That's good! I love my fainter.. She's so friendly!! I am sure we would like to see some pictures!


----------

